# Powder tracking app for reloaders - <Android Users>



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 31, 2016)

<admin approved to post>


Guys,

A good buddy of mine does "a lot" of reloading and long range shooting.  He developed this app to help track all of the vital items in your reloading inventory.

*Reloader's Inventory - Android Apps on Google Play*

Be sure to toggle the "right arrow" button on the web page to view the different app screens - 

Regularly $6.99, *special introductory price for $2.99 *is good until Friday at 11:59 PM Central time.

_Tired of not knowing what's in your reloading room unless you're standing in it?

Tired of being at a gun show or sporting goods store and not being able to remember if you're running low on anything?

Tired of not knowing if you have a pound of powder that a friend at the range wants to try out?

Download Reloader's Inventory, and solve all those problems! 

*Easily input, manage, and retrieve information on:*
- Primers
- Powder
- Brass,
- Bullet
- load data

*Enter details such as;*
 - lot number
- quantity
-  times fired (brass)
- primer size/type, and more!_


----------



## Bypass (Jan 1, 2017)

Cool.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 9, 2017)

<update>

_Precision Rifle Forums is proud to announce that our Android app, Reloader's Inventory, has been renamed to "Reloading Inventory"! This will make it easier to find in the Google Play store.

In addition, this new release contains an updated ammo workflow, as well as an updated bullet workflow, resulting in significantly less clicks to view those items.

Also introduced in this version is the "Shoot" button. This simple button allows you to decrease the number of loaded rounds, return that brass to inventory, and gives you the option to increase the number of times that batch of brass has been fired!

Our goal is not only to provide the ability to have your inventory at your fingertips, but also to provide you with the easiest way to navigate and view your inventory, as well as making it easy to manage that inventory.

Hopefully these improvements will increase your enjoyment of the app.

As always, if you have any suggestions or feature requests, please drop by the forum and post them up.

Thank you for your support!_


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 14, 2017)

<Update>

v2.2.2 was just released, and includes some minor changes to the add components screens to make them easier to use and formatted nicer.


----------



## The Pooze (Jan 14, 2017)

Cool.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 21, 2017)

Bump for special price until Friday


----------

